# Light AF after progynova - is this normal?



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there. I've had to do a freeze all DE ICSI cycle, as embryo transfer was cancelled due to me getting a UTI. My lining after just 7 days on 2 x 2mg progynova was 12mm, so I was expecting a very heavy AF. I'm usually only 2 days (fairly heavy), but this time it AF was for 2 days and quite light. It might sound like a silly question, but I'm wondering where it's all gone   Am starting to think I don't down reg properly and maybe this was why I'd such a "good" lining. Was it just old lining under new after 7 days, or am I worrying about nothing? 

Anyone else had similar light AF after progynova for ET?


----------



## Twinkle toes 75 (Mar 10, 2013)

Howdy miss sunshine, I don't think you've got anything to worry about hon as when I took my last pill before starting my meds for this cycle I had all the signs of af I.e cramps and the feeling it was coming, but only had light spotting in the end and no real bleed.  I'd had the scratch a couple of weeks before and had a small bleed after it but got scanned and my lining was at 5.5 so when I didn't have af after my last pill I had to have another scan before starting meds to see what was going on and it was only 2mm, so I was like where has it gone as I've not had a bleed? The nurse said sometimes the lining can re absorb so it reduces without actually bleeding so maybe the same thing has happened with you xx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Twinkle for the info    How strange it gets reabsorbed   It's set my mind at rest - until I find something else to worry about


----------

